# Winterizing--city Water Connection



## revcorey

I really hate to bring up yet another winterization question, but I have searched through all the old posts on winterization I can find and just haven't found a satisfactory answer.

Until this past summer I had never used the city water connection and so it remained filled with anti-freeze as it was when it came from the dealer. Now that I have used it, I am wondering what I need to do to get it winterized. I have always done the winterization myself, draining the fresh-water tank, low-points, by-passing the hot water heater, and then using a kit to run in antifreeze through the pump and into each faucet, etc.

I just need to know if there is now an additional step that I need to do to make sure the city water connection is winterized. After reading several posts, I am confused! If someone could help me out, that would be great. And please, for my benefit, be very specific about what I need to do and when it needs to be done in the process. Thanks to everyone for your wonderful help and advice!


----------



## egregg57

revcorey said:


> I really hate to bring up yet another winterization question, but I have searched through all the old posts on winterization I can find and just haven't found a satisfactory answer.
> 
> Until this past summer I had never used the city water connection and so it remained filled with anti-freeze as it was when it came from the dealer. Now that I have used it, I am wondering what I need to do to get it winterized. I have always done the winterization myself, draining the fresh-water tank, low-points, by-passing the hot water heater, and then using a kit to run in antifreeze through the pump and into each faucet, etc.
> 
> I just need to know if there is now an additional step that I need to do to make sure the city water connection is winterized. After reading several posts, I am confused! If someone could help me out, that would be great. And please, for my benefit, be very specific about what I need to do and when it needs to be done in the process. Thanks to everyone for your wonderful help and advice!


 If you have winterize everything else, and have not used the city water connection afterwards you should be all set. I have not put anti-freeze into that connection in my 5-6 years of owning TT's here in New England. You should be all set. Opening your faucets during the winterizing process removes the pressure and drains most of the water out of the short, city connection line. Since you have put Anti-freeze in through the pump the line should be back filled to the flapper valve between your fresh water tank and city connection. Any trapped water (there should have been very little since you used your low point drains)would now be mixed with anti-freeze.

It's time to put your baby to bed. Like me...this season is over.









Sounds to me like you did just fine.

Eric


----------



## HootBob

Ditto Eric
The only thing I do is put the air connector on the outside city hook up and blow air through it first then I do the anti freeze(pink stuff) at the pump
You should be fine

Don


----------



## NDJollyMon

It's really simple to winterize the connection.

I fill the pump/system with antifreeze like normal, cut off the water pump. Open a faucet for a second or two to take some of the pressure off. Go outside, remove the screen and push (ever so slightly) on on the center of the fitting. Push evenly and slowly untl the coolant oozes out the connection. Install screen and cover. Done.

PS...doing this while system is under pressure will yield you a pink shirt, dead grass, and another post about how to fix the connection.


----------



## Veek

Ditto NDJollyman. I winterize my city water connection the same way although I think you would be fine without doing it since there isn't much water that comes out of it. If you do it, however, you have to remember to relieve the pressure as was previously stated.


----------



## Howie

ok I'll add on a question to this one since we're here already...............

I did use the fresh water tank once this year. Sooooooooooooooooooo I went out and bought 5 gallons of the pink stuff and dumped it in the fresh water tank like the manual says. I then turned on the water pump and waited about 15 minutes for the pump to shut off thus telling me the lines are full and I can go ahead and look for the pink water. The pump never did shut off so I cracked the main sink cold water and it was huffing and puffing air but no pink stuff came out. Do I need to add more to the fresh water tank or what? I have the 21rs if that makes any difference. I would add more if I have to no biggie. I just want this to work. I know that I already need more to fill the traps and put in the grey and black tanks but what is the problem with me not getting anything out of the taps? ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh help..........again.....

Howie


----------



## 2500Ram

Howie said:


> ok I'll add on a question to this one since we're here already...............
> 
> I did use the fresh water tank once this year. Sooooooooooooooooooo I went out and bought 5 gallons of the pink stuff and dumped it in the fresh water tank like the manual says. I then turned on the water pump and waited about 15 minutes for the pump to shut off thus telling me the lines are full and I can go ahead and look for the pink water. The pump never did shut off so I cracked the main sink cold water and it was huffing and puffing air but no pink stuff came out. Do I need to add more to the fresh water tank or what? I have the 21rs if that makes any difference. I would add more if I have to no biggie. I just want this to work. I know that I already need more to fill the traps and put in the grey and black tanks but what is the problem with me not getting anything out of the taps? ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh help..........again.....
> 
> Howie


I hate to say it but you just wasted about 5 gallons of antifreeze and many gallons of water trying to get the pink out of the fresh water tank. If you completely drained the water from the fresh tank you can try to reuse the antifreeze but my guess is there was still water left in the tank so I'd buy new, drain the fresh tank and rinse throughly. What you want to do is remove the flex hose from the water pump under the fridge on your trailer and using a different hose or winterizing kit connect that to the water pump and put the other end in the gallon of antifreeze, turn on the pump etc, I just used a standard 3' kitchen faucet hose and it fit just fine. Just over 1 gallon of antifreeze for our 26rs with the water heater bypassed, low point drains emptied etc. Don't forget the outside shower. Good luck

Bill.


----------



## Lmbevard

Veek said:


> Ditto NDJollyman. I winterize my city water connection the same way although I think you would be fine without doing it since there isn't much water that comes out of it. If you do it, however, you have to remember to relieve the pressure as was previously stated.


This depends on which camper you have.. In my 5th the city connection is in back and the end of the hose that connects to the rest of the water system in in front, about 20' of 1/2" hose. eventhough this is only about a quart of water, it still is a lot to freeze and break something. Either by a kit to blow the water out or use the procedure as outlined above.


----------



## Lmbevard

NDJollyMon said:


> It's really simple to winterize the connection.
> 
> I fill the pump/system with antifreeze like normal, cut off the water pump. Open a faucet for a second or two to take some of the pressure off. Go outside, remove the screen and push (ever so slightly) on on the center of the fitting. Push evenly and slowly untl the coolant oozes out the connection. Install screen and cover. Done.
> 
> PS...doing this while system is under pressure will yield you a pink shirt, dead grass, and another post about how to fix the connection.


Well I did it, got most of the winterizing done for the first time in my life on the new OB 5er and went to do the thing above and guess what? How do you install a new connection?







Did what you said and only a little water came out so went back and turned on the water pump for a second so I had a little more pressure, next thing I knew I had a pink shirt and a busted connection (I think). This will have to go on top of the to do list for the spring. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## tdvffjohn

I asked at the dealer last week about the city water connection and he wanted to know why every one touches it. Gravity allows the water to flow away but he likes making money from the people who break them doing it.

I have never touched mine on any trailer I owned and never had any problems myself.

Jphn


----------



## NDJollyMon

Try this:
Fix it


----------

